# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Top 4 Best Antidetect Browsers

## VickiRainstorm1

Antidetect browser is a counterpart to the usual Google Chrome or FireFox browsers. It is completely anonymous and allows you to work on multi-accounting in a social network, service site or aggregator at once. In this article we will talk about the 4 best anti detect browsers in our reddit.
What Is an Anti Detection Browser and How Does It Work?
Sometimes in affiliate marketing you need to stay in the gray zone. Anonymity is provided by Anti-detect browsers – analogues of the usual Google Chrome, Yandex, Opera, FireFox, Safari and others. AntiDetect browser guarantees webmaster's privacy, substitutes browser fingerprinting and allows you to work with multiple accounts in one profile.Most undetectable browsers work on the same technologies, the most common of which is Chromium. Therefore, when choosing an anti detect browser, we recommend focusing on user reviews, usability and price. Be sure to see if the browser supports your operating system. For example, on browsers built exclusively for Windows, it will be difficult to work through emulators on MacOS.

Top 4 Best Antidetect Browsers 
*1.GoLogin*
The GoLogin antidetector is based on the Orbita browser and is available on all popular platforms, including smartphones.
GoLogin has a lot of unique advantages:

Digital fingerprints technology;
All plans include more profiles than regular browsers (100, 300, 1000 or more);
Free proxies;
Minimum plan includes 100 profiles for only $49 a month;
Cloud access and others.

You should definitely try it, especially since the service provides one week of use of the anti-detect browser for free. Get 14 days trial instead of 7 by promo code ANTIKGOLOGIN14. Enter the promo code after downloading the browser.*



*Anti-ban rating: 10/10*
Gologin is ideal for multi-accounting, so there are no profile bans for reasons of anonymity.
*Ease of purchase: 10/10*
Any debit or credit card, PayPal, QIwi and cryptocurrencies: USDC, DOGE, BTC, ETH, LTC, DAI, BCH.
*Price rating: 10/10*
Lowest prices on the market. From $24 to $149 a month, depending on the plan.Only $24 per month for 100 profiles, $49 for 300 profiles and $99 for 1,000 profiles.

*2. Indigobrowser*
Perhaps the key advantage of Indigo is that you can get started right away, without any special knowledge or skills. You don't need to read kilometer-long instructions on how to use the antidetect browser: you register and launch your campaign confidentially in just a few minutes.


*Anti-ban rating: 8/10*
The number of profile bans has increased, as well as failures in the stable operation of the browser.

*Ease of purchase: 10/10*
Accepts most convenient payment methods.

*Price rating: 9/10*
There is no trial period. $99 per month for 100 profiles, while Gologin has a price of $24 for 100 profiles. $199 for 300 profiles and $399 for 1,000 profiles.

Why does everyone advise getting off Indigo?
The Indigo anti detect browser has been slowing down (or outright glitching) quite often lately, which makes even large affiliate teams stop working. At the same time, judging by feedback in affiliate chats, support does not always answer questions or replies with classical stamps without trying to understand the situation. Perhaps this is one of the reasons why there are new, sometimes free solutions on the market to anonymize their actions. In any case, every situation is different. For some people Indigo works fine.

*3. Octobrowser*
Octo is an anti-detect browser produced by Eugene Negro. It came out quite recently, but it has already gained a lot of followers.
The obvious advantage of the browser is that it works on both Windows and MacOS, including the new processors M1, with which other antidetect browsers are still very weak.


*Anti-ban rating: 10/10*
A good anonymous browser. But does not provide its own proxy.

*Ease of purchase: 9/10*
Debit cards, Qiwi and cryptocurrency are available for purchase

*Price rating: 8/10*
There is no trial period. $29 per month for 10 profiles, while Gologin has a price of $24 for 100 profiles. $79 for 100 profiles and $169 for 350 profiles.

*4. Dolphin*
The Dolphin anti detect browser was released in 2021. Real web browser profile footprints based on Chrome. Antidetect browser already has a basic API to automate profile routines, and affiliates share the results of the Dolphin{anty} s*****.


*Anti-ban rating: 7/10*
Weak protection, sometimes blocking accounts

*Ease of purchase: 10/10*
Standard payment methods, including cryptocurrency

*Price rating: 7/10*
Only three days in the free trial. $89 per month for 100 profiles, $159 for 300 profiles and $299 for 1000 profiles.

----------

